# Twice As Good..



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Myself and a buddy headed out to spend the night on the Ohio River with fishing poles in hand of course. We used cut gizzard shad for bait. My buddy struck first landing a small 1 lb Flathead Catfish. I answered next with a Channel Catfish that weighed less than a pound. I then picked up a 4.5 lb Flathead Catfish, followed by a 3 lb Channel Catfish, and the last fish of the night was a 3.5 lb Flathead Catfish. We had lots of bites but not too many solid runs. The longnose gar's presence was known because of shredded baits, good hits, with no hook sets, and baits being moved from the bottom to the surface. It doesn't get much better than sitting on the river catching cats wearing shorts and having your shirt off with no bugs around. Although we were hit with short bursts of rain earky on in the night, it never really picked up to hard, it died down and we were even able to get a fire going. The river was slightly highed than my trip from a week ago. The peak elevation was right around 13 feet. ~07/10/04

Channel Catfish (2)
Flathead Catfish (2)


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

CONGRATS on a fine night on the river


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

sounds like a fun trip Justin!


----------

